# I do make pens...honest!



## bobleibo (Oct 3, 2015)

...and then I put them in this. 
I wanted to make a pen case for the coffee table. 
Outer frame - mahogany lined with felt, rabbited top to bottom 
Trays - walnut trimmed in mahogany w/wood posts to grab on to lift out. Box holds 2 trays
Top - tumbler blocks are individual walnut, mahogany, cherry. Trimmed in mahogany w/walnut corners. 

Sorry for the ugly pics...still studying the lessons that Eric wrote for us. Someday I'll get there. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## csr67 (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow!  That is awesome. Very nice work!


----------



## Sataro (Oct 3, 2015)

Box looks fantastic Bob!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## CREID (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok, fess up. Where DID you get those pens?:biggrin:

Curt


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 3, 2015)

Great work Bob!  Funny though it wasn't too many months ago and you were raving about how great Ballpoints were and yet I only see one ballpoint in the pic.:biggrin:  And where are all those slimlines at?


----------



## KenV (Oct 3, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> Great work Bob!  Funny though it wasn't too many months ago and you were raving about how great Ballpoints were and yet I only see one ballpoint in the pic.:biggrin:  And where are all those slimlines at?




Do not see any slimmies but I do count 3 ball points --  and the watch part one is very very nice indeed -   The other two "ain't no slouches" either.


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 3, 2015)

Well done.  It has some nice looking pens in it as well!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 3, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice pen case.  I'll bet most people would not know what is in there or even be able to guess.
And BTW, why on earth would be put 'slimlines' in a case like that?
Would be a crime me thinks!:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Oct 3, 2015)

WOW ! , Bob !!!!! . That's a very nice display box !!!!! . Nice pens too !!!!!


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you very much for the kuddos, I appreciate them more than you know. 
As for the ??'s
Where did I get the pens? Have you ever gone into the furniture store and seen those cardboard props they use like TV's, stereos, etc.? I found a guy who does cardboard pens...yep, all props. 
As for the ballpoints, I'm still raving about them and trying to improve my skills so that one day I can make one also. Might even enter a contest ~
Regarding slimlines, my measuring was off a bit and they fell between the cracks where the joints were sloppy, but trust me, they are there. 
Always striving for improvement!
Bob


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 3, 2015)

The top is really cool.  I just like seeing how people come up with their own variations of things.  Creativity and craftsmanship are cool.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 3, 2015)

The Tumbling block lid is well done.


----------



## CREID (Oct 3, 2015)

I knew it! Cardboard pens, sheesh. And in such a nice box. 

Curt


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 3, 2015)

Don't tell anyone...cardboard box too. 
The blocks I had seen a few years ago but were done in actual 3 dimensional squares that someone stacked up and glued. I just had to figure out how to do them on a flat plane with the sides being parallel. I bought some colored baby blocks and cut them into slices on my table saw, laid them flat and projected the lines to meet at a common point and measured the angles. All of a sudden the light went on. Each one is about 3/32" thick glued side to side with a veneer backing. There was a lot of "adjusting" and "re-do's" as I went along trying to make points on the blocks meet at the edge of the box. 
Now for those ball point pens! Those are next~


----------



## mtassie (Oct 3, 2015)

WOW!! Great job!!


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 3, 2015)

Super box Bob! Now you have to make sure someone doesn't nab that box!

Wifey (Mrs. Charlie_W) wants to know why you chose a tumbling blocks quilt pattern for your box top.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 3, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Super box Bob! Now you have to make sure someone doesn't nab that box!
> 
> Wifey (Mrs. Charlie_W) wants to know why you chose a tumbling blocks quilt pattern for your box top.



No worries. The 3rd pen from the left is the pheasant blank that I got from JohnU and belonged to me for about 30 seconds. Same with the pink alabaster one 3rd from the right. Both are in the box and belong to the boss now.....you fight her for it, not me!

As for the pattern, I promise I saw it made from stacked up 2" cubes before, unless I am a "closet quilter" and just don't know it yet. Nooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## jsolie (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice looking pen box.  And the pens inside ain't too bad either.

It's not a quilt top.  It's intarsia!  Yeah, that's it!


----------



## magier412 (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful pen box...


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 4, 2015)

jsolie said:


> Nice looking pen box.  And the pens inside ain't too bad either.
> 
> It's not a quilt top.  It's intarsia!  Yeah, that's it!



I like the way you think! 

Did you read this Mrs. Charlie? It's intarsia, not quilting, I'm not a closet quilter after all~ Whew!


----------

